# Crew Needed



## FixIt (Aug 16, 2005)

2 needed for Friday 5/6/16.
Going out of Freeport 40-50 miles for what ever.
25ft Mako twin 200's 2.5 mpg.
You need experience and tackle.
Split cost.
PM me.


----------

